# Hilfe WMV Datei wird nicht abgespielt ?



## Nightcrawler (15. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

habe mir am Wochenende zwei Spielevideos runtergeladen.
beide sind im Format wmv .
Seltsamer weise lassen sich diese Videos bei mir nicht abspielen (Winamp WindowsMediaPlayer) bzw. beim MPlayer kommen nur Bildstörungen.

Was kann ich machen damit ich diese Filme ansehen kann ?

Über eine Antwort wär ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß

Nightcrawler


----------



## chmee (15. Februar 2006)

Hast Du eine ATI-Karte ?
Mehrere Möglichkeiten:
a - die WMV-Beschleunigung im Gra-Ka-Treiber aus/anschalten.
b - den WMV-Codec nochmal installieren.
c - den Mediaplayer oder DirectX aktualisieren.

Ich habe das Problem auch nicht wirklich identifizieren können, aber nach diesen
Schritten ging es dann irgendwann 

mfg chmee


----------



## Nightcrawler (15. Februar 2006)

Ja ich habe eine ATI Karte.

Sapphire 9600 XT 128 MB.

Wo finde ich diese Option "WMV-Beschleunigung im Gra-Ka-Treiber aus/anschalten"
Der WMV Codec im MPlayer ist seperat installiert und auf dem aktuellest Stand (glaub ich)
DirectX habe ich Version 9.0c drauf. 

Gruß

Nightcrawler


----------

